# Best Headlamp for work?



## Ace12 (Jun 10, 2007)

I do HVAC work and alway need to use both h ands when working in the dark. I currently use Streamlights Argo HP. I was wondering if there is anything else available that is brighter and still have as much runtime as the Argo HP. I was considering doing the seoul mod to the Argo, but I dont want to waste my time if i can just buy a light to meet my needs.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know what the runtime on the Argo is, but my Nuwai 712 runs for 5 hours on high with a pair of 123a cells. It's definitely my favorite headlamp, even if it is a bit front-heavy.


----------



## FoxFury (Jun 11, 2007)

Ace12

It looks like the runtime of the argo hp is up to 9 hours and generates 33 lumens (according to the streamlight website).

FoxFury has two headlamps that have better runtime and brightness. We also have our Pro 3 Tactical headlamp, which is 500 lumens and uses CR123s. The Command and Performance below use 4 AAs.

Our Command 20 tactical light is 44.5 lumens. Runtime at full power is 16 to 30 hours (varies by mode) with up to 40 hours of reserve light. 

Our Performance Tactical light is 51 lumens. Runtime at full power is 6-8 hours (varies by mode) with up to 12 hours of reserve light. 

You can find more details at: http://foxfury.com/applications/professional/tactical.htm


----------



## scottaw (Jun 11, 2007)

My PT Apex Pro has run for 3-3day camping trips so far without changing batteries yet. I've also used it a few times around the house. It may be more light than you need (much more in my case) but the different brightness levels do come in handy when you need them. Also, the headband is very comfortable for a long wear.


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 11, 2007)

Since the only requirement is something brighter than the Argo HP and with the same runtime, take a look at the Princeton Tec Apex (uses 4AA, works really well on NIMH rechargables). 

A fast 1hr charger and 8 Nimh AA rechargeables would give you ongoing light for the whole day. Runtime on Hi with Nimh is 3h 45m (search for GCBStokes apex runtimes), I think that Lo would be over 10hrs.

A review can be found here: www.flashlightreviews.com, along with other headlamps including the Argo HP.


----------



## leukos (Jun 12, 2007)

Ace12,
The Seoul and Cree LEDs are still relatively new and have not found their way into too many headlamps yet. CPFer Milkyspit might mod your Argo for a fee, which is probably the route I would choose.


----------



## yellow (Jun 12, 2007)

1st: do the Seoul mod to Your Argo
2nd: use a li-Ion cell with it.
17650 should fit in directly, 18650 with some work (I have a tread in modded for this)
The original circuit works with the cell, the 2 levels are still present, current draw from batt is 80 and 350 mA.


----------



## cy (Jun 12, 2007)

another vote for dropping in a 17670 li-ion cell into Argo HP. no mods needed. don't care for 18650 mod, leave light fragile. 

mine is changed out to Sbin, which increased output from side emitter. this was done before cree/P4 came out. 

it's been my main work headlamp ever since. for AC work, undercar transmission etc. works great! 

naturally if I did same mod today, I'd use a cree. 



Ace12; said:


> I do HVAC work and alway need to use both h ands when working in the dark. I currently use Streamlights Argo HP. I was wondering if there is anything else available that is brighter and still have as much runtime as the Argo HP. I was considering doing the seoul mod to the Argo, but I dont want to waste my time if i can just buy a light to meet my needs.


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 13, 2007)

Will the p4 work with 2 cr123a batteries or is 6 volts too much for it? The 17650 is only 3.7 volts, is that enough to push the p4 to its full potential?


----------



## yellow (Jun 14, 2007)

the circuit is planned for the 2 CR123s but runs good on the Li-Ion also,
no led is pushed to its potential, because the circuit does not give full power to them.
Its only double bright, because the led is double bright compared to the original Luxeon

(PS: the housing or led will burn to death if run on full 1 A current, there is not enough heatsink inside)


----------



## cy (Jun 14, 2007)

Argo HP w/17870 li-ion cell and upgraded emitter is my favorite work headlamp. And backup headlamp to Stenlight for caving. 

here's the original Argo HP mod post with detailed how to instructions. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/ beam pattern was extremely tight even after shaving quite a bit of material off reflector to make switch from side emitter to high dome Sbin luxeon. beam pattern ended up extremely tight. 

have not done Cree or P4 conversion yet, but my guess is Cree would more closely mate to Argo HP reflector. My Sbin conversion works so well. have not needed to open backup. probably will purchase another Argo HP to try Cree mod. 

if you want to talk bright! 

NiteRider Storm HID and Lights & Motion ARC HID headlamps will put out more lumens than any other headlamps that I'm aware of. both come with li-ion packs that will run for 6 to 10 hours+ depending upon pack chosen. (up to 8x 18650 pack)

Stenlight currently is the best of it's class caving headlamp available. uses 2x 18650 li-ion pack or several other pack configs. 

For Argo HP ($30 + $10 cree + 17670) to be mentioned in same league as it's $300+ brothers shown below..... 

Argo HP mod is a super simple, durable/water resistant, low cost mod that's small in size while giving 10+ hours runtime on high (30+ hrs low) for me the perfect work headlamp!


----------



## yellow (Jun 14, 2007)

> Cree would more closely mate to Argo HP reflector.


Of course its not this important, but, as Ace12 seems not to be in modding heavily, I have to comment on this:
1st of all, the cree emits a much shorter main beam (70 to 140 degrees compared with Seoul), so it is way worse in any reflector (for light focused by the reflector).

The seoul in the original extremely wide Argo refli makes a heav ringy and bad beam (but I have left it this way by now, while using its not this bad).

Most Reflectors to use tend to be on the focused side, IMS 17, which workg with the Seoul with just minor changes might be best.
If there is even more flood needed, an optice with some 15 degrees would be best.

good modding


----------



## vic303 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking for suggestions for a headlamp, possibly incan, that would serve my husband well in his job. He's a phone tech and doing outside work, he is 'in' dark junction boxes, in broad daylight, so I fear that an LED will wash out in the ambient light. Any recommendations?


----------



## CeilingDweller (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello ACE12

I do HVAC work as well. I think I've only owned one other headlamp, but the new River Rock K2 3AA sold at Target has been what I've been using for the last couple of months. At only $25 it has been pretty good. It has three light levels and a strobe. I don't use high for long due to it's lack of heat sink. The thing is very bright though... I estimate Probably around 100 lum. on high. It supposedly has a long runtime on low. I still have the same Duracell alki's that came with it. It's been pretty rugged too. It's not a high end headlight by any means but I like it alot.


----------



## cy (Jun 14, 2007)

will have to check out new river rock headlamp. RR 2x AAA headlamp was used for workheadlamp before argo hp

one major drawback with Argo HP is battery cap sticks too tight. And also clicky can come on accidentally, draining cell. 

solution is to mark cap that comes off with a file. tighten lightly to make cell contact. then unscrew cap 1/2 turn or so when done with light.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 15, 2007)

CeilingDweller said:


> Hello ACE12
> 
> I do HVAC work as well. I think I've only owned one other headlamp, but the new River Rock K2 3AA sold at Target has been what I've been using for the last couple of months. At only $25 it has been pretty good. It has three light levels and a strobe. I don't use high for long due to it's lack of heat sink. The thing is very bright though... I estimate Probably around 100 lum. on high. It supposedly has a long runtime on low. I still have the same Duracell alki's that came with it. It's been pretty rugged too. It's not a high end headlight by any means but I like it alot.


 
i liked that one. good value. biggest weakness is the heat sink. i ran it 2hrs straight on high. it got really hot but it didn't melt and you cant feel it on your head. some might claim the beam pattern was too tight. fine for me though.
it was actually more comfortable without the front padding whih created a pressure point on the forehead.
good value for the amount of light it produces


----------



## CeilingDweller (Jun 17, 2007)

Someone modded the K2 in another forum some where. They took out the optics and put in a textured reflector with a glass lense. I do think the beam is a little tight, but it gets the job done, since it's so bright. I agree with it making the forehead hot. I want to go take it apart right now to see if it's possible to put in a sink of some sort.


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 17, 2007)

I looked at that River Rock at Target today. Looks pretty nice. Advertised run time on high is 16 hours. Hard to believe for a K2 with 3AA batteries. I might check into it if the reflector mod works well. I prefer not to have a very tight beam for work, but who knows I may give it a shot.


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any good cree headlamps out yet? Wish fenix would make a headlamp with the same output and runtime as the P3D. Pulling my hair out trying to find a good bright work light with good runtime:hairpull:


----------



## cy (Jun 26, 2007)

looks like coleman 4x AA Cree headlamp is the one to check out.


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 29, 2007)

So, does the 17670 provide better runtime than 2 CR123A's? For my use i would need more flood than tight beam. Wich emmiter would be best for this?

Anyone wanna mod it for me for a fee?


----------



## cy (Jun 30, 2007)

17670 runs continuous on high for 10+ hours in Argo HP. 
no mod needed to use 17670 only. 

go with a Cree star, it's not that difficult of a mod. anyone that can do HVAC work, certainly can figure this simple mod out. follow the link above. 



Ace12; said:


> So, does the 17670 provide better runtime than 2 CR123A's?


----------



## Ace12 (Jun 30, 2007)

Link does not work.


----------



## cy (Jun 30, 2007)

super simple luxeon headlamp/li-on combo (afordable) Streamlight Argo HP

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1613493&postcount=1


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 29, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## electrothump (Jul 29, 2007)

Ace12 said:


> I do HVAC work and alway need to use both h ands when working in the dark. I currently use Streamlights Argo HP. I was wondering if there is anything else available that is brighter and still have as much runtime as the Argo HP. I was considering doing the seoul mod to the Argo, but I dont want to waste my time if i can just buy a light to meet my needs.



Hi Ace 12, I work in clock towers, and nearly all of them are pretty dark. I use a couple different types of headlamps. If I'm not gonna be in the tower too long, or if the tower isn't too dark, I use a little three led coast. I use it the most because of the weight, it's pretty small and light weight. But, when I'm gonna be in the tower all day, and into the night, I use a black diamond soliras. It's a xenon/led hybrid. I can use the four leds on high all day long. I haven't had it to run down during a long day yet. The stats say the four leds will run on high for 40 hours. The low is supposed to run for 1000 hours. But, low is so dim it's not of much use for work. The xenon has three levels, with run times stated at 6.2 hours, 4.5 hours, and 3.2 hours. Personally, I think the xenon should be a little brighter on high. It's sort of a flood pattern. It gets out there, but most of the time I would rather have a tighter beam, if I'm wanting to see something at distance. As far as for working, the four leds puts out a pretty good working level of light. It has a rechargeable lithium ion battery. I gave about 160.00 for the light. I know that's a lot, but in my line of work being able to see where I'm going, and what I'm doing is paramount. 


Dave


----------



## degarb (Nov 1, 2012)

I am old and opinionated; and so, I post a reply.

If you need looong rutime (20 hours at 1800 lux, which blows most light away), do not wear a helmet, need detail vision/see far, or just a diffuser. On a hat the fenix HP11 is light and a great value at $60. I don't think anything comes close. (hp-20 for helmet) If you are old, the best medicine for the loss of near sight is to raise the lux/brightness at the point to which you look.

There are other better options for flood; I wish equal options for throw. A good short runtime light is the Home Depot R3 xp-g $17 110 lumen nominal headlamp (3.5 hours). The light sucks 220 millamps nimh, 320 fresh alkaline, and 280 to 300 milliamps with 18650 Lion (an obvious mod with tinfoil, plastic glue, elastic and velcro). I measure about 1100 lux (89 lumen) with nimh, 1350 lux (116 lumen) LI ion, 1500 lux (136 lumen) fresh alkaline. Runtime is about 3.5 hours to poor light with nimh, over 8 with lion, untested with alkaline ( I am guessing 3). The light makes a good reading light with 50 milliamp draw on low leds. The corona on high is just shy as wide as my peripheral vision, making this light my definition of a good flood. I am solidifying to opinion that 1000 lux is fine for arm length + tool, 4000 lux (at one meter, candella) is fine for double that (doable for 8+ hours with HP 11) distance. Above that level of lux is only useful for wow factor in work, as you would need to have 16,000 lux/candella for true 16 foot illumination of detail (which is doable for a uselessly short runtime with 2amp drain and very big heat sink.). Above 16 foot, there isn't much detail at high noon or evening anyway in 20/20 vision. Defined by a high end painter, so I have decades of dealing with trying to put my finger on these matters, and only 7 years with personally worn lighting to enhance the fixed lighting illumination.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have read your post and I think the Argo HP is an awesome headlamp for the type of work that you do. I have one and like it!! Now I have a Spark SD52NW and I like that light more. Why? Run time in the power level I need and the beam. the Argo has a great beam for up close work, but has a small hot spot with amazing spill!! Probably the best spill I have ever saw in a headlamp. the Spark has amazing runtime at 70 Lm. this is a great light for things like using your drill/driver to fasten screws, manage materials, and generally getting work done! With the Spark I find that I don't move my head at all when trying to illuminate a specific area. the beam is so floody that you always have light where you need it. No adjustment needed. The Spark has it's flaws! Short term memory. the Light will ofter start on low after I turn it off at Medium. Sometimes it takes two clicks to get it started after a long "off" period. Over all I like my Spark for Electrical work. Awesome beam and awesome runtime at a great power level. If I use a set of recharged batteries at the start of the day I never have to go to my van and get a set of replacement batteries.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 5, 2012)

ryguy24000 said:


> Now I have a Spark SD52NW and I like that light more. Why? Run time in the power level I need and the beam. the Argo has a great beam for up close work, but has a small hot spot with amazing spill!! Probably the best spill I have ever saw in a headlamp. the Spark has amazing runtime at 70 Lm. this is a great light for things like using your drill/driver to fasten screws, manage materials, and generally getting work done! With the Spark I find that I don't move my head at all when trying to illuminate a specific area. the beam is so floody that you always have light where you need it. No adjustment needed. The Spark has it's flaws! Short term memory. the Light will ofter start on low after I turn it off at Medium. Sometimes it takes two clicks to get it started after a long "off" period. Over all I like my Spark for Electrical work. Awesome beam and awesome runtime at a great power level. If I use a set of recharged batteries at the start of the day I never have to go to my van and get a set of replacement batteries.



I own the same headlamp (SD52NW), and have pretty much the same exact comments. Excellent work light. Seldom do I need to stop during a shift and change cells. 2AA is enough to keep you going a long time at medium and high levels of illumination. 

Do I wish it was high-CRI? Yes. But neutral is nice. It's a real neutral, not a warm neutral IMO. 

I bought the optional spot/spill reflector, which I used for night walks (nice) but have yet to find a work situation I needed a spot/spill. For work, flood rules.

The flood is wide enough that two people can work in the same beam. Did this once on a roofing job that went into the night. We got +2 hours of work done (each) with the SD52NW on my helmet.


----------

